# Just begun the Application Process



## Mike Baker

Well, ladies and gents, I have just finished my online application and sent it in. I am joining the 2nd Battalion, RNFLDR. Now I know how everyone else must have felt when they sent theirs in ;D Cheers!


----------



## midget-boyd91

Good on you Baker. Hope everything runs through smoothly for you.  8)


----------



## Mike Baker

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Good on you Baker. Hope everything runs through smoothly for you.  8)


Thanks man. I hope to be able to do summer BMQ and SQ in July-August next year. But, I have to get in first


----------



## midget-boyd91

Yeah, I've got to wait to see whats happening with my foot before I decide to send in my papers. I don't feel like doing it online. I'm not big on technology.


----------



## vonGarvin

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've got to wait to see whats happening with my foot before I decide to send in my papers. I don't feel like doing it online. *I'm not big on technology.*


May I point out the irony of you using a (fairly) recent bit of technology to tell us that bit of news?


----------



## GUNS

Good for you, Mike. 





			
				Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Well, ladies and gents, I have just finished my online application and sent it in. I am joining the 2nd Battalion, RNFLDR. Now I know how everyone else must have felt when they sent theirs in ;D Cheers!


----------



## PMedMoe

Way to go, Mike!!


----------



## Mike Baker

Thanks, and if you think I'm excited, you want to see my parents  ;D


----------



## TN2IC

I don't know.... what about the criminal check? In reference to the missing toilet paper deal.

Anywho, best of luck. Soon you"ll be the FNG..

Regards,
Schultz


----------



## Mike Baker

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I don't know.... what about the criminal check? In reference to the missing toilet paper deal.
> 
> Anywho, best of luck. Soon you"ll be the FNG..
> 
> Regards,
> Schultz


That is STILL going around? : ;D Haha yeah, I'll be the FNG, but that's not a problem with me. ;D


----------



## GAP

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I don't know.... what about the criminal check? In reference to the missing toilet paper deal.
> 
> Anywho, best of luck. Soon you"ll be the FNG..
> 
> Regards,
> Schultz



Nah, they are sometimes incredibility dumb....he wouldn't fall into that category.........would he?  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

GAP said:
			
		

> Nah, they are sometimes incredibility dumb....he wouldn't fall into that category.........would he?  ;D


Of course not


----------



## RickyBobby

Congrats, only tip I have is have all medical history(including that of your family) fresh on your mind. That stuff holds ya back months.


----------



## Mike Baker

RickyBobby said:
			
		

> Congrats, only tip I have is have all medical history(including that of your family) fresh on your mind. That stuff holds ya back months.


Oh yeah, that's a good idea. 

In the first post I said I was going 2ND battalion, but it is actually 1ST battalion. And those muddy engineers on here are trying to get me in with them


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Hey we do most things the Infantry do and also get to build and blow stuff up.  ;D


Hey I got to try and see if I can't get some on the recruits on the BMQ at the end of the month to switch and come over to my side... bwaahha


----------



## vonGarvin

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Hey we do most things the Infantry do and also get to build and blow stuff up.  ;D
> 
> 
> Hey I got to try and see if I can't get some on the recruits on the BMQ at the end of the month to switch and come over to my side... bwaahha


Don't you newfie sappers have to fire arty guns for ceremonial duties on the rock as well?   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Hey we do most things the Infantry do and also get to build and blow stuff up.  ;D
> 
> 
> Hey I got to try and see if I can't get some on the recruits on the BMQ at the end of the month to switch and come over to my side... bwaahha


If you tell me that there is a Tims near the base, then I'm in  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

good luck Mike...even if you're not joining the senior service...HMCS Cabot could use a good recruit....ARRRRRRRRRR  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> good luck Mike...even if you're not joining the senior service...HMCS Cabot could use a good recruit....ARRRRRRRRRR  ;D


I'm more of a land lover, actually. But I have looked into the Navy, and I can't see myself there.


----------



## Pte.Butt

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Don't you newfie sappers have to fire arty guns for ceremonial duties on the rock as well?   ;D



I believe they do it in front of HMCS Cabot. I heard the cannons roar on Sunday, quite a house shaker if you're close. I wouldn't be able to tell you who fires the arty, I would imagine the boys at Cabot? I believe the Navy uses arty for ceremonial use, well at least Navy Cadets. I could be wrong (and probably am) someone correct me if I am wrong, I am way out of my lane here.


----------



## aesop081

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> I am way out of my lane here.



That, right there, should have been a hint


----------



## Pte.Butt

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That, right there, should have been a hint



I believe that is why I asked for someone to correct me if I was wrong, not ridicule.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Don't you newfie sappers have to fire arty guns for ceremonial duties on the rock as well?   ;D



Why yes, yes we do. We have 2 105 C2's.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> If you tell me that there is a Tims near the base, then I'm in  ;D



Yes there is but they just moved so it's now a 10 min or so walk over.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> I believe they do it in front of HMCS Cabot. I heard the cannons roar on Sunday, quite a house shaker if you're close. I wouldn't be able to tell you who fires the arty, I would imagine the boys at Cabot? I believe the Navy uses arty for ceremonial use, well at least Navy Cadets. I could be wrong (and probably am) someone correct me if I am wrong, I am way out of my lane here.



Yeah you are really outside your lane.


BTW Gonna have fun with you on the BMQ course......... BWAAAHAAAA


----------



## Pte.Butt

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah you are really outside your lane.
> 
> 
> BTW Gonna have fun with you on the BMQ course......... BWAAAHAAAA



Haha lovely...I look forward to it  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> Haha lovely...I look forward to it  ;D



Be afraid, be very afraid.......


----------



## Mike Baker

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Yes there is but they just moved so it's now a 10 min or so walk over.


Sweet ;D I'll think about it today, and I need to phone the Recruiter so I might go with you Sapper types


----------



## GUNS

Mike,

I have family members in the RNFLDR and Engineers.

You should expect some good natured ribbing on your BMQ.


----------



## Mike Baker

GUNS said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> I have family members in the RNFLDR and Engineers.
> 
> You should expect some good natured ribbing on your BMQ.


Haha cool.


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, I flipped a coin since I couldn't decide between Infantry or Combat Engineers. And the coin (my Army.ca one  ) said Infantry. So, sorry to all you Sappers who wanted me, but the coin knows all


----------



## PMedMoe

What, you couldn't find a Magic 8 Ball on the Rock??


----------



## Mike Baker

Coin was easier


----------



## GUNS

Mike, I will be speaking to my connection (cousin) within the RNFLDR on how to make your life interesting when you join. >


----------



## Mike Baker

GUNS said:
			
		

> Mike, I will be speaking to my connection (cousin) within the RNFLDR on how to make your life interesting when you join. >


In a good way? ;D


----------



## GUNS

I would suggest to you that you bring a change of underwear.  :rofl: ushup:


----------



## Nfld Sapper

GUNS said:
			
		

> I would suggest to you that you bring a change of underwear.  :rofl: ushup:



You must inform me who your connection is at 1 R NFLD R  :warstory:


----------



## Mike Baker

GUNS said:
			
		

> I would suggest to you that you bring a change of underwear.  :rofl: ushup:


Hahaha. You just lightened my morning of being sick.


----------



## GUNS

Nfld. Sapper, 
Mike will find out when he reports for his BMQ.

I also have the Sapper side covered with family.


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, been a few hectic weeks in school, but tomorrow I will finally be able to send in the paper work, all I need is their fax # 


Getting closer...... ;D

Cheers


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Fax number for who?

1 R NFLD R or the Recruitng Centre?

BTW all garrison units have stood down for the holidays.


----------



## Mike Baker

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Fax number for who?
> 
> 1 R NFLD R or the Recruitng Centre?
> 
> BTW all garrison units have stood down for the holidays.


That's probably why I had to leave a message. It was for 1 R NFLD R. Guess the eggnog is on my face :-[


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Try phoning the recruiter around the 27th or so, he should be in. As we have an in-house BMQ at that time and he his the course Warrant.


----------



## Mike Baker

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Try phoning the recruiter around the 27th or so, he should be in. As we have an in-house BMQ at that time and he his the course Warrant.


Roger that. Thanks Mr. Grinch ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, I got the fax # from a friend and got it all sent in. I will still phone on the 27th to make sure they have it, if not I'll just send it in again.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Keep in mind that the BOR won't be open so I doubt he will get said fax (unless the recruiter has one in his office which I didn't see).

So best bet would be to phone or heck come on down on the 27th and pass in the info personally


----------



## Mike Baker

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that the BOR won't be open so I doubt he will get said fax (unless the recruiter has one in his office which I didn't see).
> 
> So best bet would be to phone or heck come on down on the 27th and pass in the info personally


Yeah I am going to phone on the 27th. Too bad I couldn't actually go in.


----------



## Mike Baker

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Yeah I am going to phone on the 27th. Too bad I couldn't actually go in.


So I got in contact with the Recruiter, and he said that I have to call back on the 8th, since they weren't really 'open' then, so he had no access to any faxes and such. Getting closer....


----------



## omgLiam

Good luck and I hope you have a speedy process. I dropped my application off at CFRC St. John's this Monday past. Apparently all my picks were red trades. Who knew?


----------



## Mike Baker

omgLiam said:
			
		

> Good luck and I hope you have a speedy process. I dropped my application off at CFRC St. John's this Monday past. Apparently all my picks were red trades. Who knew?


Thanks and good luck to you. I need to call them today(couldn't yesterday) to see if I have it all in and that stuff.

Cheers,
Baker.


----------



## omgLiam

Quick question then for you while you're here: The recruiter told me it'd take anywhere from 30-60 days to schedule my testing, but I've heard conflicting reports from others who went through this process at CFRC St. John's.

Did you happen to get a time quote on how long it takes to book the appointments?


----------



## Mike Baker

omgLiam said:
			
		

> Quick question then for you while you're here: The recruiter told me it'd take anywhere from 30-60 days to schedule my testing, but I've heard conflicting reports from others who went through this process at CFRC St. John's.
> 
> Did you happen to get a time quote on how long it takes to book the appointments?


None at all, but it can vary a lot.

What trade are you going in for?


----------



## omgLiam

Maritime Engineer Mechanic. The recruiter also told me I was able to go to school on base in Halifax under the Subsidized Entry Programme, despite all online resources saying it's only offered here in town.

It's not that I don't believe him or anything, but the conflicting information is somewhat confusing.


----------



## dwalter

A good rule of thumb is to trust what the recruiters say over what the website says. Recruiters get updated information much faster than the website ever gets updates.


----------



## Mike Baker

Just thought I'd update you all. I was talking to the Recruiter and he told me that my best bet is to phone back in there during the first week in April, then they will know their budget and if there will be a summer BMQ/SQ. At least there is no other paperwork needing to be done, yet ;D

Cheers
Baker


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike looks like there will be a course run in April.


----------



## Mike Baker

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Mike looks like there will be a course run in April.


Yeah I was told that, but the problem is that I am too far away from St. John's to be in any weekend BMQ course. They only take people as far west as Clarenville, and I am a few hours away from there. So like the recruiter told me, I just have to be patient and hope there will be a summer course.

Cheers
Baker


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, I am having the "Perhaps the Reserves isn't best for me" thoughts. Not sure why, but I am really thinking about changing it and go all out Reg Force. Oh well, I have told myself to have my decision by April, which should be enough time for me. 

Just thought I'd let y'all know

Baker


----------



## Celticgirl

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Well, I am having the "Perhaps the Reserves isn't best for me" thoughts. Not sure why, but I am really thinking about changing it and go all out Reg Force. Oh well, I have told myself to have my decision by April, which should be enough time for me.
> 
> Just thought I'd let y'all know
> 
> Baker



Follow your gut, Mike. The gut is never wrong.


----------



## Mike Baker

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Follow your gut, Mike. The gut is never wrong.


Haha yeah, the way things are looking now though, Regular Force is looking better then Reserves. I know it may be corny, but I wrote both down and wrote the advantages and disadvantages, and Regular Force is winning so far.


----------



## Celticgirl

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Haha yeah, the way things are looking now though, Regular Force is looking better then Reserves. I know it may be corny, but I wrote both down and wrote the advantages and disadvantages, and Regular Force is winning so far.



That isn't corny at all. It's a very logical way to make a decision. I was going to apply for the reserves originally, too, and changed my mind. I feel very good about my decision to go reg force. If it feels right to you, then go for it.


----------



## Mike Baker

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> That isn't corny at all. It's a very logical way to make a decision. I was going to apply for the reserves originally, too, and changed my mind. I feel very good about my decision to go reg force. If it feels right to you, then go for it.


Thanks. I got the idea from a teacher I once had, and at the time I thought it was pretty weird. Guess he was right 


Cheers
Baker


----------



## GUNS

Mike, just caught your decision to go Reg Force instead of Reserves. 

Considering your location, it may be a better decision. If I am correct you would have to move to be within driving distance of the Res. Unit.

Hope my "pulling your leg" about how rough I could make your BMQ was not a factor in your decision. ;D

From reading your post to this forum, I know your heart is military. Your decision has to be best for Mike Baker and no one else.

Best of luck


----------



## Mike Baker

GUNS said:
			
		

> Mike, just caught your decision to go Reg Force instead of Reserves.
> 
> Considering your location, it may be a better decision. If I am correct you would have to move to be within driving distance of the Res. Unit.
> 
> Hope my "pulling your leg" about how rough I could make your BMQ was not a factor in your decision. ;D
> 
> From reading your post to this forum, I know your heart is military. Your decision has to be best for Mike Baker and no one else.
> 
> Best of luck


Yeah, I'd have to move in St. John's to join the RNFLDR. 

Your pulling of my leg had no weight on my decision at all ;D

Yeah, the military is what I have always wanted to do, and now I am finally getting that chance, and I will do what will be best for me. 

Cheers
Baker


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd have to move in St. John's to join the RNFLDR.
> 
> Your pulling of my leg had no weight on my decision at all ;D
> 
> Yeah, the military is what I have always wanted to do, and now I am finally getting that chance, and I will do what will be best for me.
> 
> Cheers
> Baker



Heard your story from the recruiter. Yeah you are a bit too far for St. John's (CO has to get authorization to have people commute long distances.)


----------



## blacktriangle

Mike would you be going infantry by chance in the reg force?


----------



## Mike Baker

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Mike would you be going infantry by chance in the reg force?


Yeah Infantry is my first choice.




			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Heard your story from the recruiter. Yeah you are a bit too far for St. John's (CO has to get authorization to have people commute long distances.)


Yeah, they only go as far west as Clarenville he told me.


----------



## OS_Hewitt

when i joined i wanted to apply for the reg force, but since i was still in H.S. i decided it would be better for me to grad at least before going reg, so i went into the reserves, had a blast in my naval reserve unit, and finally switched 3 weeks ago into the regforce  so far PRETC sucks, but i'm happy with the choices i have made regarding my career so far. i like to say "to each their own.." as a little motto of my own. you will know what you want to do, and as someone previously stated, "go with your gut". Cheers, Ian


----------



## Mike Baker

Pte-H said:
			
		

> when i joined i wanted to apply for the reg force, but since i was still in H.S. i decided it would be better for me to grad at least before going reg, so i went into the reserves, had a blast in my naval reserve unit, and finally switched 3 weeks ago into the regforce  so far PRETC sucks, but i'm happy with the choices i have made regarding my career so far. i like to say "to each their own.." as a little motto of my own. you will know what you want to do, and as someone previously stated, "go with your gut". Cheers, Ian


Good for you. But the only thing I wish is that I could have joined the Reserves while in H.S., but I never was given that oppourtuinity. Oh well, but I am sure I will still make a lot of friends in the Reg Force, even though I know no one there


----------



## Celticgirl

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Oh well, but I am sure I will still make a lot of friends in the Reg Force, even though I know no one there



You seem fairly outgoing.


----------



## NovaScotiaNewfie

Well, ladies and gents, I have just finished my online application and sent it in. I am joining the 2nd Battalion, RNFLDR. Now I know how everyone else must have felt when they sent theirs in  Cheers!

Cool didn't know you could apply on line..congrats on going for the RNR ..what batallion? Alpha, Bravo or Charlie? I was in Charlie Coy - Stephenville..and I can tell you it was  one of the best feelings in my life to wear the uniform and the cap badge....alot of pride history and tradation in the Regiment..to earn the prefix Royal members of Regiment paid the ultimate sacrifice.

If you don't know the details you should reaad up on the Battle Honors espically Beaumont Hammel - I'd say that's the most important battle the Regiment entered.

Good luck with your career in the Reserves - you'll be part of something great.


----------



## NovaScotiaNewfie

Sorry when I said what batallion, I meant what Company..you already said 2nd Batallion..Sorry my bad


----------



## Mike Baker

NovaScotiaNewfie said:
			
		

> Well, ladies and gents, I have just finished my online application and sent it in. I am joining the 2nd Battalion, RNFLDR. Now I know how everyone else must have felt when they sent theirs in  Cheers!
> 
> Cool didn't know you could apply on line..congrats on going for the RNR ..what batallion? Alpha, Bravo or Charlie? I was in Charlie Coy - Stephenville..and I can tell you it was  one of the best feelings in my life to wear the uniform and the cap badge....alot of pride history and tradation in the Regiment..to earn the prefix Royal members of Regiment paid the ultimate sacrifice.
> 
> If you don't know the details you should reaad up on the Battle Honors espically Beaumont Hammel - I'd say that's the most important battle the Regiment entered.
> 
> Good luck with your career in the Reserves - you'll be part of something great.


Congrats and best of luck to you, but it is looking like I am going Regular Force. 
Yeah I know a lot about the RNFLDR during WW1 too. Some very amazing stories from them, like Tommy Ricketts.

Cheers
Baker


----------



## GUNS

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Congrats and best of luck to you, but it is looking like I am going Regular Force.
> Yeah I know a lot about the RNFLDR during WW1 too. Some very amazing stories from them, like *Tommy Ricketts.*
> 
> Cheers
> Baker



Not to date myself but I knew Tommy Ricketts as a young lad. I lived up the street from his store and would always go there when I had a few pennies to spend.

When he passed away I was in the Reserves and was privileged to be in the Honor Guard at his burial.


----------



## NovaScotiaNewfie

Congrats and best of luck to you, but it is looking like I am going Regular Force. 
Yeah I know a lot about the RNFLDR during WW1 too. Some very amazing stories from them, like Tommy Ricketts.


Do you plan on joining the Primary Reserves first then going into the RegForce? Because in your first statement you said "Well, ladies and gents, I have just finished my online application and sent it in. I am joining the 2nd Battalion, RNFLDR" I think someone pointed this out..but 2RNR is on the West Coast...Stephenville, Corner Brook, Grand Falls....1 RNR is in St. John's... .

Anyhow good luck in your chosen path in the CF.


----------



## Mike Baker

GUNS said:
			
		

> Not to date myself but I knew Tommy Ricketts as a young lad. I lived up the street from his store and would always go there when I had a few pennies to spend.
> 
> When he passed away I was in the Reserves and was privileged to be in the Honor Guard at his burial.


That's neat, Guns. I wish I had the chance to meet him.




			
				NovaScotiaNewfie said:
			
		

> Do you plan on joining the Primary Reserves first then going into the RegForce? Because in your first statement you said "Well, ladies and gents, I have just finished my online application and sent it in. I am joining the 2nd Battalion, RNFLDR" I think someone pointed this out..but 2RNR is on the West Coast...Stephenville, Corner Brook, Grand Falls....1 RNR is in St. John's... .
> 
> Anyhow good luck in your chosen path in the CF.


No I am going Reg Force now, no Reserves, I changed my mind. Yeah in my first post I made a little boo boo ;D

Cheers
Baker


----------



## observor 69

Mike don't want to be to nosy but will you have completed high school by the time you go for reg force ?

Bright keen people with high school have lots of opportunity. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Mike Baker

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Mike don't want to be to nosy but will you have completed high school by the time you go for reg force ?
> 
> Bright keen people with high school have lots of opportunity.
> 
> Best of luck.


Yeah I will. School ends near the end of June, and I am going to have all the stuff started in a week or two for my application change from Res to Reg. 

Thanks

Baker


----------



## tomahawk6

I wish you all the best Mike.


----------



## Mike Baker

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I wish you all the best Mike.


Thanks T6, I appreciate it.


Mom and Dad are still all for my decision, too, thankfully. I figured that they wouldn't be all for it, but they are. Likewise with the fact that I want to go to Afghanistan, if we do stay there.

Cheers
Baker


----------



## GUNS

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Thanks T6, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Mom and Dad are still all for my decision, too, thankfully. I figured that they wouldn't be all for it, but they are. Likewise with the fact that* I want to go to Afghanistan,* if we do stay there.
> 
> Cheers
> Baker



Mike, don't use A'stan as a reason to join the Forces. If you don't get to go than you may not be happy with your decision to join.(Unlikely in your case)
Today's CF is vastly different from my time(Cold War) there will be new challenges ahead and one has only wait. 
The CF is finally taking its place with countries that are not afraid to toe the line.

I along with others former soldiers would give up anything to turn back the clock and have the opportunity to do what you are doing. :warstory:

Best of luck Mike,


----------



## Mike Baker

GUNS said:
			
		

> Mike, don't use A'stan as a reason to join the Forces. If you don't get to go than you may not be happy with your decision to join.(Unlikely in your case)
> Today's CF is vastly different from my time(Cold War) there will be new challenges ahead and one has only wait.
> The CF is finally taking its place with countries that are not afraid to toe the line.
> 
> I along with others former soldiers would give up anything to turn back the clock and have the opportunity to do what you are doing. :warstory:
> 
> Best of luck Mike,


Oh no it's not a reason why I want to join, I just want to serve with the best, and know that what I will be doing will make a difference.

Cheers
Baker


----------



## blacktriangle

Mike, we may be crossing paths in Battle School...have you decided what regiment you are going to ask for?

Cheers


----------



## Mike Baker

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Mike, we may be crossing paths in Battle School...have you decided what regiment you are going to ask for?
> 
> Cheers


Well, I am looking at the RCR right now, because I would like to stay in the 'eastern' part of Canada. But that can also include Petawawa, instead of Gagetown  But I would go where ever they want me.


Baker


----------



## blacktriangle

Well I'm asking for PPCLI, so knowing the army that probably means I'll be seeing you in the RCR haha...

Keep the thread updated, and let us know

Cheers


----------



## Mike Baker

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Well I'm asking for PPCLI, so knowing the army that probably means I'll be seeing you in the RCR haha...
> 
> Keep the thread updated, and let us know
> 
> Cheers


Haha will do.

Cheers
Baker


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, I phoned CFRC St. John's today, and I had to leave a message. I might phone back again tomorrow, just to make sure they know about me and that.

Gettin' closer
Baker


----------



## Mike Baker

And they just phoned ;D 

I have to go into the CFRC an do a new Application, so I'll go in over Easter break and do that. The Recruiter said that since I only had the application in for the Reserves, and that the application was slowed down, it'll be a lot easier then if I had a lot more done with it, application wise.

 ;D
Baker


----------



## Mike Baker

So I was talking to them again on Friday, and I don't have to go in to do a new application, just done one out here. But I will still go in, and bring in my application, so I can ask some questions I may have  Thank you all for helping me, an especially Mr. Bobbitt for putting up with me  and having such a great site made. I cannot waite until the day I can finally serve with you fine people, in the best Armed Forces in the world.


Cheers
Baker


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, I couldn't get in Town, so I will get it sent in tomorrow to the CFRC, and phone them if I need to ask anything.


----------



## GUNS

Sorry to hear you could not make it to town.

We may have bumped into each other. :warstory:


----------



## GUNS

That's one of the hazards of living out in the sticks. ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

GUNS said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you could not make it to town.
> 
> We may have bumped into each other. :warstory:


Wanted to share some war stories, eh?


----------



## GUNS

The only War Stories I have are of the Cold War-not exciting.

War Stories of today will now replace the (War Stories of WWII and Korea) era.

The soldiers serving overseas will be the future of War Stories both good and bad.

Instead of young soldiers listening intently to the stories of veterans(WWII/Korea). Now it will be us veterans(Cold War), listening to the stories of young soldiers.

Though our body's may be to old to wear the uniform, our hearts are still young for the military.

Wish I was in your shoes.


----------



## Mike Baker

Oh yeah. Still, I bet you have done some great things in the CF, an saw some cool things.


The new application is sent now, and they should have it by early next week ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Baker said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. Still, I bet you have done some great things in the CF, an saw some cool things.
> 
> 
> The new application is sent now, and they should have it by early next week ;D


They phoned this morning before I went to school, an they now have it. Idiot me forgot to send in my School Transcripts an a copy of my Birth Certificate :

So that will leave here on Thursday.

Getting ever so close now ;D

Baker

EDIT
Whoa, that is 2000 posts for me


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, I guess I should fill you all in on my current confusion.

I was talking to the school guidance counselor, and, because of my little intrest of school during grade 10, and the fact I didn't apply myself to my studies, I may have to go back to school again next year, to get the other credits that I need to get. Now, don't get me wrong, I am a smart young guy, I just though I had 'better' things to do, then do my school work. Also, I will have all my credits I need to have by the end of this year to graduate, but not in some fields. Yeah, I really fu**ed myself up.

So, here are my current options. I can go back to school here in the fall, do the courses I need to do, and some other ones, and be totally finished with it by about March(not including tests and such), then join the CF.

Or, I can just say shag it, and join once I finish this year, then, some time down the road, get the courses I need to get.

I do know that I can wait a year, and the CF will still be there for me, but this is something I have wanted since I was knee high to a grass hopper. I also know that the courses I can talk will deeply help me in the years to come.

See my confusion.
Baker.


----------



## vonGarvin

Baker
As someone who delayed his education (post secondary and OPMEs), all I would offer as advice would be to get your formal education done now.  As you said, the CF will still be there. Any options of going the reservist route while finishing school?


----------



## Mike Baker

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Baker
> As someone who delayed his education (post secondary and OPMEs), all I would offer as advice would be to get your formal education done now.  As you said, the CF will still be there. Any options of going the reservist route while finishing school?


Sadly, no. I am not close enough to the RNFLDR. As you could expect, I would already be a member 

Thanks for your insight, because it is looking like I will stay back, and do a few more courses then I have to. Might even take French again. Too bad they never offered German on CDLI (I'm sure at least SOMEONE on here knows what that is, if not, google it).

Baker.

EDIT, well actually, I may join the Reserves after I finish all this, and go to MUN in St. John's at the same time, and get an even better education, and then go Regular Force.


----------



## Alex252

Baker, 

If you don't mind me asking, exactly what courses do you need? I dont know how it works out East, but i know of some people who were in the same boat as you and went to nightschool,correspondence or summer school. Sure as hell beats returning for a whole semester if you really are sweating it. On the other hand, if you feel a victory lap is what you want to do, give'er!


----------



## Mike Baker

Alex252 said:
			
		

> Baker,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, exactly what courses do you need? I dont know how it works out East, but i know of some people who were in the same boat as you and went to nightschool,correspondence or summer school. Sure as hell beats returning for a whole semester if you really are sweating it. On the other hand, if you feel a victory lap is what you want to do, give'er!


I need another Science and another Tech course, but since I am going back I am also going to be taking math, world history, and probably a few more.

Baker


----------



## GUNS

Baker, complete your education to your satisfaction. It is never nice to have to say to yourself down the road," *What if I had*".

Three important tools for getting ahead, Education, Education, Education.

Though the military is your target, you never know if for one reason or an other, you may have to leave the military. You need something to fall back on.

Personally, I would explore other career choices before committing to the CF. Make sure the CF is what you really want. If the CF was not possible, what is your second choice?

Like I mentioned, don't let the " *What if I had*" bite you in the rear after to committ to the CF.


----------



## Mike Baker

That was exactly what I said to myself, Guns. 

As much as I love the CF, and want to be a member, there is the chance that it may not work out for me, so this is why I am taking this route.

Like I have said earlier, the CF will still be there for me.


Baker


----------



## observor 69

Baker said:
			
		

> Sadly, no. I am not close enough to the RNFLDR. As you could expect, I would already be a member
> 
> Thanks for your insight, because it is looking like I will stay back, and do a few more courses then I have to. Might even take French again. Too bad they never offered German on CDLI (I'm sure at least SOMEONE on here knows what that is, if not, google it).
> 
> Baker.
> 
> EDIT, well actually, I may join the Reserves after I finish all this, and go to MUN in St. John's at the same time, and get an even better education, and then go Regular Force.



Baker one thing I have noticed, and I suppose others also, is you are a smart young man. You express your thoughts in a clear logical manner. 
Opportunity opens the door for those who are prepared  to walk through it. Finish your high school. And moving to St.John's and joining the reserves both sound like great ideas.  You have a lifetime of opportunities ahead of you !


----------



## Mike Baker

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Baker one thing I have noticed, and I suppose others also, is you are a smart young man. You express your thoughts in a clear logical manner.
> Opportunity opens the door for those who are prepared  to walk through it. Finish your high school. And moving to St.John's and joining the reserves both sound like great ideas.  You have a lifetime of opportunities ahead of you !


Why thank you!

;D
Baker


----------



## Mike Baker

Just thought of something.

If I can do my courses online, then perhaps I can go on in St. John's an do it there, an join up at the same time (i.e. this fall).

Have to check out this option later this week.


Baker


----------



## blacktriangle

Education is important. Go for whatever you think will be better long term, but online courses are always a partial solution.

Good luck!


----------



## Mike Baker

Thanks popnfresh!


Seems that my Principle is gone for the whole week, but I think I will stay here an do what I will have to do, be easier on me in the long run.


Baker


----------



## GUNS

Baker said:
			
		

> Thanks popnfresh!
> 
> 
> Seems that my Principle is gone for the whole week, but *I think I will stay here an do what I will have to do, be easier on me in the long run*.
> 
> 
> Baker



With age comes wisdom. 

Good decision


----------



## Mike Baker

Yeah I know, I have been posting here quite a lot recently, but I feel I need to share 

So, for the past few days, I have been milling in my mind, going over my many options that I have, and not only have I got some things answered for myself, those open up more options that I still have yet to answer.

First off, I *will* stay here for another year, to get my other credits. This is because it will be a lot easier on me in many ways (my house is here, an so are my parents ).

I have also narrowed down the things that I may like to do at MUN, like engineering courses, medical courses, etc.

But, this has also opened up an option I had myself to believe that I wouldn't be good enough at, which is to become an Officer in the Canadian Forces. This is the biggest thought provoking option I have hit, because I have always been told that I could be 'Officer material' if you will. 

Yet, due to my laziness while I was in grade 10 (which it was, no need to sugar coat it), I shoved the idea almost entirely out of my mind. But now, since I am going to do the courses I need to do, this idea popped into my head, and honestly I can't get it out 

Going to talk to the counsellor again as soon as he comes back down, about courses I can do at MUN, and options I have for the Military.


Cheers all
Baker

EDIT: Can a Moderator change the thread title to something like Baker's adventure with the CF, or something along those lines? 

Baker


----------



## observor 69

Baker couple of thoughts:
You express yourself in this forum in a mature rational manner. God stuff for one of your age.
As one who went to university at a later age the most important thing I took away from the experience was how to make decisions based on reason and research and the tools to continue learning. 
University is generally a good thing no matter what path you chose in life.


----------



## dwalter

I agree, university is a great choice for anyone. It's not even about the piece of paper you get from it, but you can take some really fascinating stuff there that you would never have even thought you had an interest in. Even if it's useless knowledge, you might be really keen on it, and <gasp> you might even have fun! :O

I know, it's a real shock everyone haha. Fun at school!? Who would think such a crazy thing.


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, yours truly might be able to go on course this summer for the Reserves ;D


I'll tell you more when I learn of it.
Baker


----------



## CFR FCS

Baker,
Did you realize that the current CDS Rick Hillier is a MUN grad. You'll be keeping good company.


----------



## Dariusz




----------



## Mike Baker

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Baker,
> Did you realize that the current CDS Rick Hillier is a MUN grad. You'll be keeping good company.


 ;D Yeah I did indeed know that.


Baker


----------



## GUNS

Baker, if you do decide to attend MUN after completing your Grade 12. It will provide you the opportunity to join the Reserves. Not only will it give you some military experience but will help towards your education. Stand to be corrected, I believe you could be reimbursed up to $2500.


----------



## Mike Baker

GUNS said:
			
		

> Baker, if you do decide to attend MUN after completing your Grade 12. It will provide you the opportunity to join the Reserves. Not only will it give you some military experience but will help towards your education. Stand to be corrected, I believe you could be reimbursed up to $2500.


Yeah I have read some about that, but not so much. Going to have to read some more of it though.

Baker


----------



## Mike Baker

Well folks, I am indeed getting my extra credits (and then some) now, and I'll have that finished in June. Then, in September of '09, I'm going to be doing Law Enforcement Administration ;D


As I have read on here many time, the CF will always be there, and I *will* be a member soon enough.


Again, thank you all. I've grown to this site, and have grown to respect people here. I would like to think that my being here has helped my life so much, and made me much more then your average civilian like myself. 

Thanks guys, you all rock! 

-Deadpan


EDIT: And would a nice Mod be able to change the thread title to suite my current situation? Like Deadpan's quest to join the CF? ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

So, as some of you may know, I've re-started my application for Reg force. 


So now, next week I'm having my CFAT and such ;D


Time to study!


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, I done very well on my CFAT, as well as my interview. Medical was great but I need to get some papers done out about where I have glasses an stuff. 


Been a long, scary, happy day ;D


----------



## Snafu-Bar

Congrats on getting past those parts. Good luck with the medical stuff.

Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Well, I done did very well on my CFAT





Congrats, Beav!!!  Told you not to worry!


----------



## Mike Baker

Thanks folks. Going to get that all sorted away tomorrow hopefully, and hand it in ASAP.


P.S. Moe, I was in a bit of a hurry. Got to see some family members I haven't seen in over a year.

-beaver


----------



## Marshall

Good job. As many have said but few seem to believe.. the CFAT is not much to worry about for the regular intellect. 

Good luck with your papers for your glasses. It is good that you are filling them out ASAP since medical documents can slow your processing by up to 5 weeks or so from what the recruiter told me.. Do not forget the holidays coming up..

I hope your application runs well and fast.. Good luck

-Marshall


----------



## Mike Baker

Darn. Waking up to a pounding headach is not good when you have to get your eyes done in about 2 hours.


Methinks I should get a new appointment.


Beav


----------



## Marshall

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Darn. Waking up to a pounding headach is not good when you have to get your eyes done in about 2 hours.
> 
> 
> Methinks I should get a new appointment.
> 
> 
> Beav



Just an examination? I would go through with it. Who knows how much longer a new appointment may take. Some people are going to run their medical very close, you will have to wait awhile already once you submit the medical forms. I would try to get them in ASAP headache or not, to avoid any holiday delay.


----------



## Mike Baker

Marshall said:
			
		

> Just an examination? I would go through with it. Who knows how much longer a new appointment may take. Some people are going to run their medical very close, you will have to wait awhile already once you submit the medical forms. I would try to get them in ASAP headache or not, to avoid any holiday delay.


Heh, I got it at 9:45 wednesday morning


----------



## Marshall

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Heh, I got it at 9:45 wednesday morning



Thats not too bad I suppose. Another week is another week closer to deadlines though. But I do not think that will run you too close


----------



## Mike Baker

Marshall said:
			
		

> Thats not too bad I suppose. Another week is another week closer to deadlines though. But I do not think that will run you too close


Yeah I should be good to go. Best part is though, that their only in on Wednesday and Friday, and I got one of the early appointments for Wednesday too.

Now off to get some tea or something.


----------



## aesop081

Marshall said:
			
		

> the CFAT is not much to worry about for the regular intellect.



It must be tiring carying your big brain around like that all the time  :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It must be tiring carying your big brain around like that all the time  :



CDN Aviator 
To be fair I think Marshal was refering to things that get said like this.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81470/post-780785.html#msg780785


----------



## Marshall

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It must be tiring carying your big brain around like that all the time  :



Its very hard. My big head has given me a monstrous neck holding it up all the time. 

I was not being negative in any way. As Bruce linked to another post of mine, I do believe that someone in the more average IQ range has a better chance at not over-thinking much of the CFAT.


----------



## Mike Baker

So my papers were sent today. Hope I'll hear something about it next week. ;D


----------



## wannabe SF member

Well good luck with that Beav!


----------



## Marshall

The Beaver said:
			
		

> So my papers were sent today. Hope I'll hear something about it next week. ;D



If it was for medical it probably will be longer (much longer ?). But I suppose it all depends on how busy the big guys are. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Baker

Marshall said:
			
		

> If it was for medical it probably will be longer (much longer ?). But I suppose it all depends on how busy the big guys are. Good luck.


It's regarding my vision and a possible heart murmur. Hope it won't be too long at all.

Cheers
Beaver


----------



## Marshall

The Beaver said:
			
		

> It's regarding my vision and a possible heart murmur. Hope it won't be too long at all.
> 
> Cheers
> Beaver



Hm he just told me 3-5 weeks but really I have no clue. (not trying to worry ya.) Maybe a med knows how long you might expect a wait, lets hope it IS one week.


----------



## Mike Baker

Marshall said:
			
		

> Hm he just told me 3-5 weeks but really I have no clue. (not trying to worry ya.) Maybe a med knows how long you might expect a wait, lets hope it IS one week.


Well it can vary of course. I'm hoping a week, expecting 3-4 though. Gosh how much would I love to be on BMQ in January!


----------



## Marshall

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Well it can vary of course. I'm hoping a week, expecting 3-4 though. Gosh how much would I love to be on BMQ in January!



When is the deadline to be offered BMQ for Jan?


----------



## Mike Baker

Marshall said:
			
		

> When is the deadline to be offered BMQ for Jan?


Gee, I don't really know. Anyone else know it?


I have also been looking at some trades that I can do if my vision is still V4 as well. You know, just in case measures.


----------



## psychedelics07

I'm also hoping to make it for the Jan 09 BMQ.  I am also wondering when the cut off point is...    I am going Sig Op so I hope it's in high enough demand to throw me in fast


----------



## Mike Baker

I hope that I'm actually V3 for Cbt Eng. If not, I'll have to choose something else, which will most likely be Comm Rsh Op, or AC Op.


Hopefully I'll see you in St. Jean in January


----------



## psychedelics07

Ya I hope mine is V3 too.. my contacts are -5.50,  which is quite horrible....   but I think I read somewhere on a chart that V4 is -7.00 or worse???  So let's hope that's correct!


----------



## Mike Baker

psy said:
			
		

> Ya I hope mine is V3 too.. my contacts are -5.50,  which is quite horrible....   but I think I read somewhere on a chart that V4 is -7.00 or worse???  So let's hope that's correct!


If that's the case, then I think I might be V3. I looked at the paper from the eye Doc, and there were all sorts of numbers and stuff, but I don't recall seeing anything around -7.00 or more.


----------



## dwalter

Wrong guys, sorry. -7.00 means you are V5 and no longer able to be a member of the military. I have a -3.25 prescription and am a V4.

Also AC Op requires V3 as well.


----------



## Mike Baker

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Wrong guys, sorry. -7.00 means you are V5 and no longer able to be a member of the military. I have a -3.25 prescription and am a V4.
> 
> Also AC Op requires V3 as well.


Seen. Thanks.


Would anyone happen to know if Comm Rsh Op is V4?


----------



## the_girlfirend

see the attach pdf file... the answer is in there...


----------



## Mike Baker

Thank you VERY much for that! 

You just helped me out more then you can imagine!


----------



## the_girlfirend

No problem... I love that file too... I was so happy when I found it!  ;D


----------



## old medic

Wow.... People certainly don't read around here.

All of the speculation and guessing could have been avoided by looking it up using the search function.


----------

